# Honda 350 Rancher ES problem



## ev3 (Oct 22, 2004)

I have a 2004 Rancher that occasionally will blink the gear indicator three times (repeatedly) and then I am not able to shift gears by pushing the shift button up or down. Most of the time I can turn off the ignition and restart the engine and the problem clears, however not all of the time. Once in a while I will mechanically have to shift to neutral to restart the engine. This problem seems to be growing in frequency and I'd like to correct it before I get into a pickle. Any input is much appreciated, Ed.

p.s.- I have called the dealer and was told to just bring it in but that is easier said than done and I am the type who likes to fix things if I can. $$$$.


----------



## ozzgood2001 (Feb 15, 2003)

no idea of the problem but that makes me worry with my 2005 foreman es.... keep me informed of your findings!!


----------



## Buck Rogers (Nov 7, 2004)

EV3,
I have the same machine and same year. I had this problem as well and found out the battery was going bad. I took it in to the dealer and he tested the battery and gave me a new one. Since then no problems and that was a year ago. From time to time I do have to rock it to get it to shift from Neutral to 1st but its never locked up again. Hope this helps.

Remember you can use you manual foot shift in the tool box to shift it if you run into trouble.


----------



## Houghton laker (Jan 5, 2002)

I have heard of a few problems with the electric shift...that's what scared me into the manual shift!! Never have a problem with that! I also like to hand carry a lantern out sometimes...with the thumb shift it makes that task very difficult! Hope your problem is as easy as buck Rogers to solve!


----------



## ev3 (Oct 22, 2004)

thanks for the info folks, that's interesting about the battery. I'll have that checked this weekend and let you know what turned up.

Other than this little trouble I love the machine. This is my first Quad and I really wanted it for ice fishing but have since come to use it almost daily. Especially this time of year I use it to help condition my Wirehaired Pointer. If only I could keep her away from skunks!


----------



## ev3 (Oct 22, 2004)

After rereading my original post I should clarify something, most times when the gear indicator blinks three times, I can turn off the ignition and then turn the key back to the on position and the problem will clear. If I am not in neutral, I can then shift into neutral to start the engine.


----------



## Buck Rogers (Nov 7, 2004)

EV3,
Sounds like the same issue I had. I would get a new battery. Since the new battery I haven't had the problem.

I agree its a great machine. I use it hard (Ice fishing, Hunting, Food Plots, etc) and it does the job. I was a little concerned with it only being 350 CC but it does everything I need it to do and more. Good Luck!


----------



## murph1 (Sep 20, 2005)

ev3 said:


> I have a 2004 Rancher that occasionally will blink the gear indicator three times (repeatedly) and then I am not able to shift gears by pushing the shift button up or down. Most of the time I can turn off the ignition and restart the engine and the problem clears, however not all of the time. Once in a while I will mechanically have to shift to neutral to restart the engine. This problem seems to be growing in frequency and I'd like to correct it before I get into a pickle. Any input is much appreciated, Ed.
> 
> p.s.- I have called the dealer and was told to just bring it in but that is easier said than done and I am the type who likes to fix things if I can. $$$$.


 
this site may be of some help locating things on your bike
http://www.servicehonda.com/hard%20parts/hard_parts.htm
may not help now but if you work on your own stuff it will someday


----------



## Trophy Specialist (Nov 30, 2001)

Makes me glad I got the manual shift version of the Rancher. Two years and no problems yet.


----------

